

Interview with Steve Jobs et al. on the whole location tracking thing - schrototo
http://mobilized.allthingsd.com/20110427/qa-jobs-and-apple-execs-on-tracking-down-the-facts-about-iphones-and-location/

======
yardie
So they built a cache of cell sites and it turns out it was too large, 2MiBs.

BTW, I'm looking at my cache 226KiB (cells.plist from 3.1.3) and it goes back
almost a year. I guess some engineer pulled a figure out of the air and
thought 2MiB should be just enough.

I hope this doesn't change the way Apple releases software updates. Where it
becomes a Microsoftian adventure of developers, compliance officers and
product managers all having to sign off on what color the sleep icon should
be.

